# Salute to Service Kemah Project



## rougueD (Jan 10, 2010)

We are looking for volunteers with boats of any kind (fish, cruise or sail) to help take some vets and wounded in action out for the morning early afternoon of 13 November. We will start loading around 730am..go sail, fish or cruise then everyone will rally around marker 2 kemah channel, get in parade line then proceed back into clear lake, turn around then return to offload. There will bne alot of great entertainment, food, military static and live displays and an opportunity to make this a great weekend for our vets.
Anyone interested please call Captain Dave 281 726 8249


----------

